# IM BEGGING SOMEONE 2 READ THIS PLEASE DONT IGNORE ME IM 13



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok, so I've been diagnosed with IBS without most of the tests. I've only had an ultrasound and a few x-rays done that's it and they diagnosed me with IBS. Ever since then, all I think about is my IBS and if I will go today because my problem is mainly constipation and gas and bloating. Well, I am so confused as to whether or not my constipation is caused by the foods I eat or something else because a lot of strange things happen in my body like recently, the only way I can actually go to the bathroom now is to squat, yes, squat, at the computer and I've gotten so, so, so anxious about going now that I squat there focused on going and I have to somehow like "wait" for the BM to come down otherwise I'll never go. I haven't gone by myself without doing this since like, 9 months. I am so scared, I know this is not normal and I don't know why this is happening. I am afraid about the rest of my entire life and how busy I might be. Everyone else is excited about the high schools and colleges they might get into but I am just worried about whether or not I will have time to go to the bathroom! The weird thing is, sometimes I am bloated and gassy even if I go to the bathroom but other times when I go, it like makes my day.. it's the only thing that makes me happy recently. I thought I was getting better because I was happy for a time but now it's getting harder to go even with squatting on the toilet because only little stuff comes out now. I am drinking mineral oil again after I stopped because I can not go. I stopped drinking it and I still went though for like a week or so. I don't know what's wrong with me. Gas and bloating is bad too sometimes but not really because at school it's not. Sometimes I am really happy and stuff and other times I get depressed all of a sudden and I don't know why!!! When this happens I think it definitely changes my gas and bloating pains but not my contipation. I am sort of hoping I have some nervous anxiety problem contributing to my IBS but I don't think so because I am thinking that I do, which means I don't.. you know people that really have mental problems don't know it. So I am so upset and I think this disease will NEVER get better and my parents think it will, they don't even care about it! I could be crying and they pay no attention to me at all! I cry almost every other day now. This year has been so crappy for me and I hate it!!! I focus on my IBS like 24/7 almost. Yesterday night I was floating on air, I was so happy and I don't know why. I think maybe it was because I had sort of an okay BM. I'm crazy. What's wrong with me? I never want to go to school anymore too. Do you think hypnotherapy could work for me? Or what!?!?! The G.I. Doctor hasn't even like tried to help with new medicines or anything to try out. I am dieing here and nobody cares!!! I hate my life.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Hello WMD, bet you didn't realize that your nickname would produce those initials? That's what IBS feels like anyway, right?







The folks here won't ignore you and know just what you're dealing with and have been in your shoes. I had IBS/D for 35 years before getting Mikes Hypno.100 program on cd's and have been symptom free for two years now. That was after years of seeing MD's,Psychiatrists and taking all kinds of medicines that just messed me up worse. Some people that have your problem do have some food issues but a lot of us have anxiety that seems to make the chemical/brain/gut reactions much worse than "normal" people and the Hypnotapes work to restore that balance back to normal. There are a few newer medicines that help some folks- Zelnorm for IBS/C and Lotronex for IBS/D. Lotronex worked for me several years back but they removed it from the market for a while because of side effects but I no longer need it! You are not crazy but suffer the stress and anxiety from a brain/gut system that is not working in harmony and needs a little help. If you seek medicinal help try to find a MD that knows what is going on with IBS and "cares" and will help you until it is under control. If you desire to use the Hypnotapes they can be gotten here and Mike,Eric,and Marilyn will assist you. I used the cd's at bedtime listening through headphones and got great sleep and eventual relief from my IBS/D! No reason why you couldn't do the Hypno and work with your MD also! Best wishes, NorbPS: I'm going to "bump up" some information on Hypnosis for IBS for you to read!


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Dear Watch,I'm sorry that things are so rough for you right now. The quick answer is that the hypno tapes will probably help you, but I'll be honest here and tell you that I think you need more than that right now.I obviously don't know your parents, but being the parent of a child with IBS, I think you should print out your post and show it to them. It sounds as though anxiety is taking over your life. You are focusing too much on your bowel movements. What you see as indifference by your parents may be their attempt to downplay it so you won't get more anxious. The first thing I think you should do is find a psychologist, so you can deal with all of the anxiety and upset that your IBS is causing you. It was one of the most helpful things with my son's IBS (the other was the hypno tapes). I noticed your post over on the constipation forum and I think a very important thing you said was "Another thing is that I can only go when I come home and relax on the computer," that should tell you something.How long ago were you diagnosed? Is your main problem constipation and gas? I will tell you that the first few months after my son was diagnosed, he suffered with horrible gas. When was the last time you were to the GI doctor? Maybe it's time for your mother to call and try to get a different medication. It took about 3-4 tries before we got something to help my son. He doesn't have constipation, so I can't give you any specific advice there, but I'm sure someone else here can and will.What you need to remember is that (1) you are not alone and (2) your IBS can be managed. You CAN lead a normal life again. Please keep looking for answers on this forum and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Sounds like you're already in good hands here with Jackie & Norb, and there isn't much I can add except to welcome you, maybe point you in the direction of the young adult forum here on this board and offer you a bit of understanding. I've had IBS since I was 6 years old and I am now 50. You'll find many others here who can share good info with you....... and maybe even give you a{{{{ H u g }}}}








when you really need one.I use the hypno that Norb and Jackie have mentioned and it's worked better for me than any other treatment for IBS.Here's a starter site with some helpful info for ya: http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med.../fgidc/ibs2.htm And in case you haven't already found it, here's a link to the teen forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=43 Be well, Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Watch,First off, you are not alone, hon! xx I have a 15 year old daughter who has tummy troubles too, and I have had IBS for as many years, so we know and understand what you are going through.Everyone here has given you good suggestions, and I would like to tell you something. Mike Mahoney is the one who has the hypnotherapy tapes/CDs. He had an IBS patient who was a girl about your age that had it so badly she missed out on a lot of school, for two years I think. Mike worked with her and now she is fine... there is hope for you, you can get better and enjoy school, life and your friends, and here is what I would like you to do if you want to.We can all give you long explanations and scientific links and stuff to explain different treatments, but you are hurting and you want help now. Firstly, I would print this off and show your folks, as was kindly and rightly suggested before, if you can, I know it is embarrassing, but if you can do this, it is the first step.Secondly, if you are scared and need some advice, you can email Mike directly at TimeLineServices###aol.com in England. He is a dad also, and understands how daughters feel and he understands your symptoms. He has helped lots of kids just like you to feel better with what he does... the hypnotherapy. You can listen to it in the privacy of your own room, at the time you choose, and without having to worry about traveling. But you still have to make sure that your doctor has definitely given you a diagnosis of IBS, hon, because there are other things that can cause your symptoms and they must be ruled out, but it sounds like you have had that done, but it is just something we must make sure about. If your doc is not understanding and does not answer your questions, then you need to tell your mom to go to a different one that will listen and not blow you off; at some time or another, many of us have not been taken seriously, and yet our live were ruled by the IBS.You are very young, and if you decide that the program is right for you, the sooner you start, the sooner you will feel better, because it works especailly well with younger people.If you do decide to get the program, we will all help you thru it, and you can email me too, as I help Mike send out the programs, and I will support you if needed from time to time. But even if you don't decide, we are still here to help you, Eric has had IBS since he was 10, and had IBS for 30 some years and he can relate to what you are going thru, but now he is better too with the use of the tapes.So, we are not ignoring you... you take care, and all the best to you. You can feel better , and we are all here to help you, hon...







~marilyn~helping Mike to help others~


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Hi Watch,I am 34 and remember being about 12 or 13 when IBS first hit me. I remember all my fears about the future and worrying about would it ever get better. You are not alone.As you grow older you will develop ways of working with it and will likely find ways to cope that surprise you with how easy and effective they are.Hang in there it can and will get better.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

watchmedream, welcome and I can so totally relate to having it at a young age and what it does to a person. We will certainly help you and there are many things to do to help yourself also which are very important. However, I think we can arrange for you to get the tapes on me, because I just hate to see younger people suffer like I did when something may help. Send me and email and I will discuss it with you at falcon###webpotential.comWe will also try to help you out to understand it a little better.Also are you getting support from your parents?The anxiety from IBS also is not always something your totally aware of and it doesn't mean your crazy so you know and that is very important, but its all a very complex interaction from the gut to the brain and back and some of the anxiety happens at a deep level in the brain, from signals from the gut.Are you a Gut Responder?Hints on Coping with IBS http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/gutResponder.html I would also start reading these sites for help. http://www.ibshealth.com/about_ibs.htm Hope this helps and ask any questions you want to ask and we will try to help as much as possible.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok I"m not sure i have IBS but ok... i want to try those tapes..


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Watchme,In your beginning post you mention that you have been diagnosed with IBS, but in your last post you say: Ok I"m not sure i have IBS but ok... i want to try those tapes.. I do think that the program will be helpful to you no matter if you have IBS or not, because from what you have written, it does sound like IBS, but as mentioned before, we have to make it clear that there can be other things that have symptoms simliar to IBS, so I am curious why you now feel that you are not sure you have IBS.What I would like you to do is email Mike as I suggested above at TimeLineServices###aol.com. And talk to your folks and perhaps your doctor about all of this first. You are still under your parents' care, and before sending you the program, I think it would be proper if they were aware. Just thinking this way, cuz' I am a parent, and we need to do things properly.Take care, and we will all be here for you, honey! 







~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

watchmedream , were going to help you out here. Don't read to much into the main discussion board and stick with working with your parents and the doctor.







This is very important.Yes, your parents will have to be involved in this however so you know and approve. This will actually be a good thing as we also have information to give to them on IBS and testing and them being more confident as well as yourself on all of this.I was also going to make sure they got the IBS companion which helps explain a lot and some other information for you and for them to help.







First you said you had a doctorrs appointment comming up soon, print this and give it to your parents to give to the doctor. http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art...rticlekey=13683 Print this for them also. http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/brochure.html Hope your feeling okay though and things will get better for you, keep your chin up.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Just a suggestion to everyone...read all of WMD's posts. She's been swearing, rude, and more to most of us on the other forums...I'd hate to see the rest of you have the same treatment here too.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Blah blah blah Aurora. Like me, you have some sort of deep seated hatred. I admit I get angry but I do not go to lengthy attempts to ruin someones reputation on the board by digging up every single post the person has made and saying basically "WATCH OUT FOR WMD, SHE'S A SCARY MENTAL ONE" LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

WMD.....most of us have been where you are. Understand that we are not judging you.... but if you're going to become a member of our "family".... you will also need to learn to play by some of the fairness rules ... just as we all have....







I haven't personally witnessed your alledged rude behavior, but Auroraheart has been on this board for a long time and I am sure that she had everyone's best interest at heart when she posted as she did.We hope that you won't take offense and that you might adopt a more cooperative attitude.Besides, a smile is easier than a frown.... and a kind heart enables a whole lot more healing than does a sword.Of course, if you choose to not comply.... you may find yourself the target of multiple rolls of TP...







Evie


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

Hi WMD,I sent you a PM. Hope you are doing some better.-S


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Your reputation was tainted before I said anything at all WMD. You did that yourself, not me. I only have too much respect for the other members of this BB to let you use them too. I am known on this BB for being one of the nicest and most helpful...you wrecked it for yourself by making me and other helpful people wary of you. I never said anything about your mental state btw, you did. I only commented in your rude behaviour which has been commented on by many, many people. (who will not post to your questions at all now due to what you said to me and others.. and yes, I do know a lot of people on here) I have no hatred for you or anyone on here...just a lack of respect for you...and maybe a bit of pity b.c you have lost a lot of potential help you could have received from some great BB members.Thank you Evie.


----------

